# carvewright router



## pcmack (Aug 10, 2009)

I live in central Arkansas. I am not new to woodworking or routers. However, I am considering purchasing a Carvewright. Good idea or not?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Paul, a fine family of woodworkers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome Paul to the router forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi phonse

I have one and like it a lot , but I will say it's like most toys you get for the shop it's fun at 1st.then it becomes just one more toy in the shop, I have not use it for about year but I look at it all the time and say I should make something with it  but what , I have made many items with it.

=======



pcmack said:


> I live in central Arkansas. I am not new to woodworking or routers. However, I am considering purchasing a Carvewright. Good idea or not?


----------

